# Colin leslie dean-erotic poetry



## Elspeth (Dec 30, 2006)

I came across colin leslie dean's poetry on a publishers website They are offering free pdf format poetry books sent via email. I ordered some and was pleasently surprised at the vivid images and melifloroues melodies. Colin leslie dean writes in a combination of modern and old styles His poetry takes you to places and feeling most other poets do not even attempt to do. Hewrites about passion and evokes passions and urges in a quite statling and magical manner. I think if you spend some time reading colin leslie dean you will be adequatly rewaded for your time Some of his titles are Kissing, Zenana : the bees lays, Vespiary" Femme Fatales, Quinkin:erotic poems  from the Australia Aborigines. You can see his books and get them free


----------



## Stewart (Dec 30, 2006)

Spam. Reported.


----------

